
Could Iran be a software growth market? - farhadhf
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adrianbridgwater/2015/11/09/could-iran-be-a-software-growth-market/
======
Amir6
It looks like a promotional piece for Taskulu rather than an in depth analysis
of what the title suggest!

~~~
mahdiponline
It's not a promotion as much as an example and an interview on the subject.

Taskulu is established in Iran and has gone through some harsh times while
Iran was under all sorts of sanctions.

You can't talk about Iran's tech atmosphere without talking about one of it's
most successful startups.

~~~
Amir6
Being someone familiare with the matter both inside and outside of Iran (and
understanding the harshness of the situation as you mentioned), its is not
easy to justify Taskulu as one of the most successful startups unless you
expand the scope of "most successful" to 50! Also, as general rules of
journalism dictate, having only one perspective (and here only one company to
be more specific!) to talk about is not an in depth analysis of the subject as
indicated in my first comment. I would rather see this story with a less
deceiving title to promote a good Iranian startup like Taskulu.

